# Connecting a PC Laptop to the Internet via an iMac



## hazjaz (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey, well the title basically says it all, im trying to connect a HP Laptop to my iMac Shared Internet, the Laptop can detect the Mac shared internet but cannot connect, hopefully someone can help me out with this one. 

Much appreciated ray:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How are you doing this? You have the iMac sharing the internet from it's WIFI to the ethernet port? And you have Windows set up to obtain an IP address and DNS automatically?


----------



## hazjaz (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeh that is correct, the iMac sharing is setup like this:










and i haven't setup the windows to do anything automatically, it just searchs for wifi points, finds the Mac but cannot connect to it, hope this information helps


----------



## hazjaz (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh, also I havent mention the HP Lappy is running Windows XP home SP2


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you have setup when you click the Airport Options button?


----------

